# Rhode Island Reds behavior



## sandyc (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a question if anyone can answer it. I'm new to raising hens myself so this may be quite normal chicken behavior. I have several hens but my three Rhode Island Reds are very curious, very friendly. They come in the garage and hang out with me, etc.... So it did not surprise me when she visited me in my outside shower. She than stood there and dropped an egg.... A soft balloon type egg and the other hen with her ate it. Is this normal? Will they eat the eggs that are in the nesting boxes? What's going on here?





oiut


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It's normal..this can happen at certain times of the year and in her laying cycles. The birds generally eat any eggs that are broken, cracked and leaking or without shells if they discover them. 

This doesn't make them "egg eaters" and it won't be a habit to be broken..it's just opportunistic eating on their part.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's normal if it happens once or twice, but if it happens often... somethings wrong


----------



## sandyc (Apr 30, 2013)

Bee said:


> It's normal..this can happen at certain times of the year and in her laying cycles. The birds generally eat any eggs that are broken, cracked and leaking or without shells if they discover them.
> 
> This doesn't make them "egg eaters" and it won't be a habit to be broken..it's just opportunistic eating on their part.


Thanks for responding


----------

